

Should you ever fire a client? - wesselkooyman
http://www.colestreet.com/should-you-ever-fire-a-client/

======
Choronzon
Absolutely. Being able to politely walk away from a negotiation not in your
favour is a powerful psychological edge and will actually contribute to the
bottom line. You should be mentally willing to fire any of your clients at any
time,while in practice this should be a very rare event this will help you
mentally "frame" yourself as a cool polite professional rather than as a
doormat.In negotiations if your not willing to walk away you are at a massive
psychological disadvantage. Be polite and communicative,go the extra mile
sometimes,deliver and socialise with your client,but always pursue your own
interest.If you dont get what want be willing walk away.

